# Pentagon Releases AQ Torture Manual



## Polar Bear (May 24, 2007)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive...2torture1.html


----------



## Looon (May 24, 2007)

Where's my tinfoil hat? Not for me, but for the one's that will say that that in itself is a conspiracy put out by Bush.:doh:


----------



## rv808 (May 24, 2007)

Humane treatment for all those we capture!!


----------



## Gypsy (May 24, 2007)

Sick bastards...


----------



## Typhoon (May 25, 2007)

Those methods are exactly the same as the ones that Saddam has been known to have employed. I wonder if there is any connection between these drawings and former regime members...

And where is Amnesty International in all of this?


----------



## x SF med (May 25, 2007)

In the drawings, all  the torturers look like Saddam.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2007)

Why are not summarily executing every insurgent we catch?

It is one of my greatest desires to kill these sick fucks!


----------



## Totentanz (May 25, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> And where is Amnesty International in all of this?




They're too busy comparing Dick Cheney to Darth Vader.  

BTW, Vader didn't blow up Alderaan, Tarkin did. ;)


----------



## AWP (May 25, 2007)

Totentanz said:


> BTW, Vader didn't blow up Alderaan, Tarkin did. ;)



Han fired first.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 25, 2007)

Totentanz said:


> BTW, Vader didn't blow up Alderaan, Tarkin did. ;)


 


Freefalling said:


> Han fired first.


 
Uber geeks...

:doh:

LL


----------

